# HELP 96 Nissan sentra problem with idle



## trav6612 (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone have any ideas. My car is a 96 nissan sentra 2.0 liter engine. It is also a manuel transmission. It seems that when I get going it goes good, but when I slow down it begins to sputter, then it will die and has a hard time starting back up. I think it is the idle? Any ideas? If it is the idle where is it and what do I need to do to adjust it?


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

read this........


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

trav6612 said:


> My car is a 96 nissan sentra 2.0 liter engine.


I don't usually nitpick about these things, but I doubt your car has the 2.0 L(SR20DE). Unless you have a 96 200SX SE-R, you have the 1.6 (GA16DE). Unstable idle is a common problem, and if you search you will find as much information you need. Use search words like "idle", "IACV", "throttle body". Or look through old posts with titles like yours.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> I don't usually nitpick about these things, but I doubt your car has the 2.0 L(SR20DE). Unless you have a 96 200SX SE-R, you have the 1.6 (GA16DE). Unstable idle is a common problem, and if you search you will find as much information you need. Use search words like "idle", "IACV", "throttle body". Or look through old posts with titles like yours.


you have heard of the sentra SE.....right?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

nismo1.6 said:


> you have heard of the sentra SE.....right?


Yeah, smartass. But they didn't have the 2.0 in it until 98.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> Yeah, smartass. But they didn't have the 2.0 in it until 98.


hmm, good call. no need for the crass remark though :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nismo1.6 said:


> hmm, good call. no need for the crass remark though :cheers:


I am NOT trying to start crap here, but I gotta say, I would have said the SAME thing based on your first comment Nismo1.6. You came accross that way man. Anyway, no harm no foul, and the SR20 was not put in a B14 Sentra until 1998.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

It was just the way it was worded. No offense intended.


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hahahaha I love how someone asks a question at the top of the page, then as you go further down people stray more and more away from the original question! Priceless, :thumbup: Anyway trav, a few questions. what kind of shape is the call in overall? I had something like this happen, but it did it mainly when i first started the car. It was like there wasn't enough fuel getting to the engine, but when i put jumper cables to it, it started right up. It turns out the ring on the battery terminal was cracked all the way down, and was losing it's connection. Replaced it and haven't had the prob since... maybe check that. The idle is by those 2 wire cables that hook to the throttle body(i think?) there are like 4 little nuts(this is all on the ga16 so might be diff for u) on the cable, and u turn those to adjust the idle. really just losens/tightens the tension on that cable, try jacking around with that see if you can get it to idle at a constant NORMAL speed lol. :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

ditto0011 said:


> The idle is by those 2 wire cables that hook to the throttle body(i think?) there are like 4 little nuts(this is all on the ga16 so might be diff for u) on the cable, and u turn those to adjust the idle. really just losens/tightens the tension on that cable, try jacking around with that see if you can get it to idle at a constant NORMAL speed lol. :cheers:


That is actually just to adjust the throttle cable tension. Yea you can adjust it that way, but its not the right way of doing it.
There is a idle adjustment screw under a small black cap on your throttlebody. Turning it counter clockwise will inrease the idle, clock wise will decrease the idle. But you also have to make sure you lock it into timming mode to adjust this.

Run the engine up to normal temperature.
Turn Off engine and disconnect throttle position sensor harness connector. 
Start engine 
.Rev engine (2,000- 3,000rpm) 2 or 3 minutes under no load, then run engine at idle 
Adjust idle speed by turning idle speed adjusting screw. 
Stop engine and re-connect throttle position sensor harness connector.

Now that being said, I dont think the idle speed is your problem. I would 1st start off with cleaning the IAC valve, and the throttle body. Cheap and easy to do. IF that doesnt work, report back, and well go from there.
Click here for instructions, and pictures.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Thank GOD!!!!*

A contributor that doesn't rip on people and actually answers a question!
Without giving demerits just for asking!
I'm sorry I don't agree with everyone all the time but damn, ban yourselves!
The above contributor and WES have my humble donkey bowing down on the floor!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> A contributor that doesn't rip on people and actually answers a question!
> Without giving demerits just for asking!
> I'm sorry I don't agree with everyone all the time but damn, ban yourselves!
> The above contributor and WES have my humble donkey bowing down on the floor!


Man I don't think I personally attacked you to warrant posts in all threads. We can disagree and still get along can't we? Anyway lets stay on topic Dan, I at least, get your point... I think.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Do the usual suspects. New properly gapped plugs, wires, cap, rotor, adjust timing and idle(the correct way), clean the throttle body. Cleaning the egr hoses might help too.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

I just wanted to clarify on the arguement up top.... the b14 sentra se didn't come with a sr20... the ve came with the sr20... the b15 99,00 and 01 se model came with the sr20


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> I just wanted to clarify on the arguement up top.... the b14 sentra se didn't come with a sr20... the ve came with the sr20... the b15 99,00 and 01 se model came with the sr20


HUH? The 98-99 Sentra SE had an SR20DE, as did the 99 and 00 Sentra SE although it used the roller rocker version of the SR20. NO US car came with a VE...


----------

